# Diagnosing nail gun problem by sound



## David Alexander (Dec 11, 2020)

I would like to upload a .wav file so people on this forum can hear the sound my nail gun makes. Hope the mods can make this 'renovation'.

I have a Mastercraft 3-in-1 nailer. It gets light duty use. I put the recommended drops in before and after I use it. Anyway, I am driving 1 1/2 finishing nails outside on a cool day; the tank is just under full so air is not a problem. Then the gun does not fire any nails, but starts making this tight burst sound of light shots of air - like five bursts in quick succession in half a second. What gives?

I take it apart to examine things. The piston and driver looks ok and the O-rings are seated. I put things back together and re-oil. Still the same sound. Not happy. I'll check the O-rings again and the piston slide, but this is frustrating. 

I have never heard this sound before. The manual is poor as is the tech support with this device - The Canadian Tire site does not have a forum or direct contact information - unless it is buried. 

Any advice besides not buying Mastercraft?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

take a look at pasload
*click here for the oem paslode factory site*
we have them in the fleet..
and the cordless stuff works well for remote sites.

good customer service too.


----------

